

Why Toronto is the best city for startups - heatherpayne
http://www.thestar.com/business/small_business/leadership/2013/03/06/better-than-silicon-valley--hubba-s-4-reasons-why-toronto-s-the-.html

======
enemtin
Love that Hubba is repping the Toronto startup scene. What a fantastic,
thriving community to be a part of.

